# SDCARD READER



## ShadowFreecss (Jun 20, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a sdcard reader?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Jun 20, 2020)

[aliexpress] OTG Micro SD Card Reader USB 3.0 Card Reader 2.0 For USB Micro SD Adapter Flash Drive Smart Memory Card Reader Type C Cardreader
[amazon] Vanja USB Type C SD Card Reader, USB 3.0 Micro SD Card Reader OTG Adapter for TF, SD, Micro SD, SDXC, SDHC, MMC, RS-MMC, Micro SDXC, Micro SDHC, UHS-I for Mac, Windows, Linux, PC, Laptop


----------



## ShadowFreecss (Jun 21, 2020)

TurdPooCharger said:


> [aliexpress] OTG Micro SD Card Reader USB 3.0 Card Reader 2.0 For USB Micro SD Adapter Flash Drive Smart Memory Card Reader Type C Cardreader
> [amazon] Vanja USB Type C SD Card Reader, USB 3.0 Micro SD Card Reader OTG Adapter for TF, SD, Micro SD, SDXC, SDHC, MMC, RS-MMC, Micro SDXC, Micro SDHC, UHS-I for Mac, Windows, Linux, PC, Laptop


Thanks!


----------

